# Game 19:Wolves(12-6) @ Sixers(10-11)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@








*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:* Pretty much do the best you can to stop everyone except for Iverson. Pretty much containing Webber, Korver, and Iguodala. A zone defense would be the best though when Korver is off the floor. Once again, if we can play good defense, allowing our offense to come from defense, we should win. We just beat the team with the league's 2nd leading scorer, now lets challenge ourselves more and take on the leading scorer. A lot of Griffin and KG will be seen though to contest Ivo's shots when he penetrates.

*Prediction:* W
*Prediction Record:*(11-7)

Lets make it 6 straight eh?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

that is a very important game for us to win to keep the boost when we play SAS and Dallas.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think this is one more game we could sit Huddy though. I think we will need him against SAS and/or Dallas. This one should be a win for us... Although the true tests are in the following two games.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

BTW, I will not be around for this one... Plus it isnt on TV. I will be studying then going to play some basketball. I will try to post some once I get back.


Go Wolves!!!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Plus it isnt on TV.


It's on FSN.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> It's on FSN.



Well, yeah. For me though its not on TV. My mom gets the lowest version of saletlite and it doesn't have FSN.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Damn, that's gotta suck.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Bleh.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Hey guys.

My name is P-Dub, and I'm a Celtic fan at heart, but since moving to North Dakota, I've been following the Wolves as I get FSN North. If you guys don't mind, I'm gonna be posting in here more nowadays, as I have become sort of a pseudo-Wolves fan.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

In that case, welcome!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My name is P-Dub, and I'm a Celtic fan at heart, but since moving to North Dakota, I've been following the Wolves as I get FSN North. If you guys don't mind, I'm gonna be posting in here more nowadays, as I have become sort of a pseudo-Wolves fan.


The more the merrier!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Good Luck to yall looking forward to a good game


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I got this feeling that Jaric will get owned big time by AI, he can't really defend a smaller guard than him or can he?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I swear, every time I see Dalembert, he has at least one goaltending call on him. 

And it's really nice to see Wally keep draining J's, because earlier this year he couldn't hit one to save his soul.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Iverson off to a 0-3 start.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

You jinxed it!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> You jinxed it!


whatever. :biggrin:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I can live with 2-6 anyways, if he keeps that clip up I'll be happy.

And Webber yamms on Kandi pretty good off a slick AI feed.

LOL at Webber leaving a guy who's shooting 50+% from three for the last few games open for three.

KG with the three!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> KG with the three!!


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I love Eddie Griffin.

And Iverson gets so many charity calls it's ridiculous, I hate it. But my namesake gets probably just as many, too, so I won't whine too much.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The duo of KG and Eddie is just awesome. They are a shooting power forwards that no teams other than the Wolves have this duo like them.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

KG needs to take that open J from the top of the key, and not try and force it inside.

Nice block by Griffin and finish by Rashad.

LMAO at Barnes, dude went from a starter to cut by the Knicks in like a monthl


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

McCants just joined Wally, KG, and Eddie for the 3pointers made.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Michael Olowokandi is absolutely worthless. Honestly. He is total garbage. And now the FSN announcers are trying to deflect the blame away from him being an idiot and not knwoing what a travel is.

Wally is a stud right now.

Rashad absoluely CRAMS it on Dalembert!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Michael Olowokandi is absolutely worthless. Honestly. He is total garbage.


Can't wait for next year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Let's go, rookie!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Need to cut down on turnovers, though.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Sammy gets facialed for the second time by Kandi! That was NASTY!

You can't give Wally that much time...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Meh. A tie game at halftime.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Iverson's been ice cold so far, and the game is still tied. That doesn't really bode well for the Wolves.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Way, way too many second chances for the Sixers.

They need to be looking for Wally every time up the court because he is hitting everything right now, and Kyle Korver can't guard him.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

you can explain why they are among the worst teams in league in rebounds.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

The Sixers crowd has gotta be the most unlively and boring I've ever seen.

Dalembert punishes Wally taking it to the rack, he's got a huge bump over his eye.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> The Sixers crowd has gotta be the most unlively and boring I've ever seen.
> 
> Dalembert punishes Wally taking it to the rack, he's got a huge bump over his eye.


He receives a flagrant as a present.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Memo to Iguodala: there are alternate ways of scoring than alley-oops.

And these o. boards are starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ahh... Too much 2nd chances allowed!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Kyle Korver can SHOOT.

Steven Hunter needs to realize that he can't take it to the rack.

C-Webb still has something left in those old bones.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Webber has thoroughly outplayed Garnett.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Frahm brought us close.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wally with a clutch three!

Webber ties it.

Iverson has certainly done his part to brick his team out of it today.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

One more shot, guys!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Unbelieveable. Wally has been hitting big shots all game and you give it to Kevin "Ice Cold" Garnett for the 20-footer. I understand KG is the go-to guy but why give it to him for a 20 footer? Why?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

If the ball didn't go to Garnett I would've personally killed Casey when he gets back to Minnesota. But just having him dribble and take a jump shot? I wish we had a real coach on this team.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

My point was not that Garnett didn't get the ball, really. What I meant was if you're just gonna have a guy dribble and shoot a 20 footer, why KG?

Oh, and Chris Webber > Kevin Garnett.

Not really, but Garnett was badly, badly outplayed by Chris.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ugh, Garnett's worst night in forever and Webber's best night in forever. Got pissed at him quite a bit, like usual, but I'm over it now.


As for that play, aren't we lucky to have Dwane Casey as our head coach?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I liked the total ignoring of Wally Szczerbiak in OT, personally.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sucks to lose this one, i couldnt watch i was out at a friends house, but i saw the scores, and i was devasted one point in OT, that sucks, kg is not playing well right now rebounding wise


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

If Carter could have sank those free throws (or at least made 1 of them) who knows maybe we win. If we could have actually got a decent posession at the end of OT, maybe we win there too? I was surprised that Wally didn't even get a look in OT. Especially that he was the inbounder with .4 left when he is our best shooter.

The bottom line is that it is great seeing the wolves charge back from these double-digit deficits, and I commend them, but we can't keep putting ourselves in these positions. If we play better in quarters 1-3 then we don't have to worry about all these comebacks.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

oblivion said:


> If Carter could have sank those free throws (or at least made 1 of them) who knows maybe we win.


That's true.


----------

